# What are your systems' names?



## kano (Jul 20, 2009)

Searched and didn't find a thread like this, so figured I'd start one. I always find it interesting to see what people name their computers, and a thread like this several years ago inspired me to pick my own naming scheme. 

Mine are:

```
[servers]
bladefist.fallendusk.org -> (old) VPS [Debian 5.0 amd64]
ysera.fallendusk.org -> dedicated server [FreeBSD 7.1-RELEASE i386]
firetree.fallendusk.org -> dev/testing jail on ysera
onyxia.fallendusk.org -> automated compiling jail on ysera

[home]
maelstrom.fallendusk.org -> mac mini home server [Debian 4.0 ppc]
elune.fallendusk.org -> Dell XPS 1530 laptop [FreeBSD 8.0-BETA2 i386]
malganis.fallendusk.org -> dev jail on elune
hakkar.fallendusk.org -> additional dev jail on elune 
senjin.fallendusk.org -> automated compiling jail on elune
akama.fallendusk.org -> setup but (yet) unused jail on elune
silvermoon.fallendusk.org -> Acer A1 Netbook [FreeBSD 8.0-BETA2 i386]
maiev.fallendusk.org -> (reserved) jail on silvermoon
detheroc.fallendusk.org -> (reserved) _maybe_ new 1U server, _maybe_ new home fileserver
eredar.fallendusk.org -> (reserved) jail on detheroc
```

I gave names to systems/jails I plan on setting up sometime in the near future so I don't have to think of them later.
+1 points to the first person to identify my naming scheme without looking it up. (should be easy) 

What's everyone else using? :beergrin


----------



## SirDice (Jul 20, 2009)

I use names taken from the book Neuromancer


----------



## roddierod (Jul 20, 2009)

My naming scheme comes from things related to Steve Albini bands (Big Black, Shellac & Rapeman).

[Desktops]
Atomizer - My Workstation
Spoke - OpenBSD 4.5 laptop
Racer X - Mac OS X, Apple 8500.

[Servers]
Santiago - Alpha Aspen Durango II(the 2nd guitar player for Big Black name was Santiago Durango)
Pigpile - A file server, just retired.
Terraform - Alpha server 1000.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2009)

roddierod said:
			
		

> My naming scheme comes from things related to Steve Albini bands (Big Black, Shellac & Rapeman).



Excellent! No 'Kerosene' for a firewall or 'Cables' for a switch yet?


----------



## roddierod (Jul 20, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Excellent! No 'Kerosene' for a firewall or 'Cables' for a switch yet?



HA HA!!

Actually I did have a firewall/router named Kerosene a few years back. I also had a laptop named Roland and an UltraSparc station named Weston but they were all lost in a flood. 

Your'e gonna make me go dig out the screenshot of the Big Black KDE theme I made long ago!!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, have fun, autoplaying fun, or DD fun.


----------



## little_princess (Jul 20, 2009)

my server is named after alcatraz - it matches with the jail(s).
In my alcatraz bit-world, most users are in the group prisoners.


----------



## DrJ (Jul 20, 2009)

I name mine after wines.  Workstations or VMs are zinfandel, pinot, syrah, shiraz, barbera, port, chianti and merlot.  The server is hoover, because he is the loudest of the bunch.  Yes, that one is not a wine.


----------



## anomie (Jul 20, 2009)

kano said:
			
		

> What's everyone else using? :beergrin



New servers that I deploy are named after Greek mythological figures. (I really enjoyed that stuff as a child.) 

Servers I've inherited have a mishmash of odd names. (Bert? Ernie?)


----------



## graudeejs (Jul 20, 2009)

*killabsd* on my desktop system


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2009)

I think Star Trek, LOTR, and other 'fantasy' characters are still predominant in many data centers (well, the ones that still have a 'personal feel' to them -- i.e. not overrun by managers). 

However, I swear that if I see one more server named 'gandalf' I will scream. 

I still have a weak spot for the seven dwarves (sneezy, grumpy, etc.) and some other comic stuff, ranging from poindexter to bambam (bamm-bamm). 

I once named a Cleanfeed server (cleaning spam and other crap from newsfeeds) Kleenex. Perfect fit.


----------



## vivek (Jul 20, 2009)

dbz fan here...my firewall name is kamehameha.example.com :e our load balancer name is Vegeta.example.com. it is fun.. sometime I get email from fellow DBZ fan too about our hostname ï¿½e


Now there is new sucky corporate policy about naming server, I hate it..


----------



## mk (Jul 20, 2009)

from observation:
routers: rtr-*upstream isp*.domain
local routers: rtr-*world directions(east,west..)*.domain
media/mail/ftp.domain
mine is midnight.domain


----------



## gilinko (Jul 20, 2009)

Mine comes mostly from the Firefly and Serenity universe of Joss Wheadon. So:
Serenity, Persephone, Ariel, Osiris, Cortex, Miranda, Haven etc

Also I have a OpenBSD firewall, which name I got from their latest "release song": puffytron


----------



## tankist02 (Jul 20, 2009)

I followed last presidential election closely. 

So an older computer in a shiny aluminum case is Clinton. The newer and more powerful, in a beautiful black case is Obama. A clunky slow laptop is Biden. I don't have anything old enough to be called McCain.

:e


----------



## danger@ (Jul 20, 2009)

gandalf - I like that one :-D


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2009)

Don't you dare!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 20, 2009)

tankist02 said:
			
		

> I don't have anything old enough to be called McCain.
> 
> :e



Don't you have a lightweight but obnoxiously noisy laptop with faulty memory? There's your Palin


----------



## WibbleWobble (Jul 21, 2009)

Called deamon after my domain deamon.org.


----------



## Djn (Jul 21, 2009)

kano said:
			
		

> +1 points to the first person to identify my naming scheme without looking it up. (should be easy)



Hmm, I get the feeling they might be inspired by a world where they hone their skills at the craft of war?

Anyway, I have so far named my installs in very boring ways (essentially something identifying the relevant hardware) ... I think I have to come up with something more interesting. :e


----------



## kano (Jul 21, 2009)

Djn said:
			
		

> Hmm, I get the feeling they might be inspired by a world where they hone their skills at the craft of war?
> 
> Anyway, I have so far named my installs in very boring ways (essentially something identifying the relevant hardware) ... I think I have to come up with something more interesting. :e



Yup. :e I'm surprised someone didn't catch it soon. 

I used to assign just random names to my computers. Some that come to mind are asylum, deus, and cimmeria.


----------



## mathuin (Jul 21, 2009)

*Disney heroines for me!*

Firewall:  mulan.
Media server:  ariel.
Desktop suitable for LAN parties:  portabelle.
Asus Eee laptops:  teeenk and eeeve.

I once had a server named duchess supporting several xterminals named marie, toulouse, and berlioz.

Two other historically notable machines:  a system that kept on going down was named jasmine and another system with two hard drives stacked on top was named esmerelda.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Jul 23, 2009)

I used to name all machines I touched after reboot characters, enzo, phong, bob, matrix, etc. Until I ran out of reasonable short names to use ... My home server is still called glitch which is sort of appropriate since it does 1001 things ...

Now I just use whatever I can think of at the moment, Anything from puffy to cthulhu and even as boring as just martin ...


----------



## desnudopenguino (Jul 24, 2009)

My web/file server is matsumoto (FreeBSD 6.4), my laptop is yachiru (OS x), my newest box doesn't have a name yet.  I'm thinking kukaku, & I have another box that I have another box I haven't turned on in a while named yoruichi.  Though I may consolidate everything into my new box & just have the jails named and get rid of a box or 2... or 3.  I have 4 "desktops" sitting in my room now with my laptop.

...Kano my co-workers got a laugh from your names. haha. (I kinda figured it out from them).


----------



## sossego (Jul 25, 2009)

para-do-mate guarani for "river of bitterness" mainbox


----------



## MG (Jul 25, 2009)

P4, P3, P2, Cel


----------



## angryviking (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, I feel absolutely boring with my naming...

local domain is mentalcase.lan

firewall.mentalcase.lan - NAT box running OpenBSD
omni - ESXi virtual host

virtual servers on omni: files, hella (runs hellanzb), mysql, pgsql, ns, www, mediatomb, ushare, log, squid, win, mail, jabber

erikmac
erikpc
owenmac
owenpc
eriknetbook
owennetbook
media1, media2, media3


----------



## Eponasoft (Jul 31, 2009)

This system is simply called fbsd.lan. I had installed FreeBSD 5.4 onto an old Compaq Notebook 100, but don't remember what I called it. Unfortunately, the system's CDROM was very flaky (even after replacing it with one from another Compaq Notebook 100) and didn't read most CDRs (the 7.2 disc wouldn't work, and the 5.4 disc worked only sometimes)), plus it didn't have a network card (so I couldn't upgrade via the network), and it also couldn't see my external hard drive (IDE2USB-based), so I eventually had to wipe FreeBSD and install the only properly pressed CDROM I had...a copy of Windows 2000. Oh, the horror!


----------



## dclau (Jul 31, 2009)

bravo - firewall (pfSense)
tango - desktop (FBSD and Xp  )
raptor - samba, rtorrent and jail host (www, mail, builder)
puretz - 1-st lady's box (Xp)
Why these names? No clue, the spark of the moment. Puretz is a diminutive form for the gypsy "child", "lil' guy", "youngster".


----------



## Mormegil (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice topic

Home network

```
Gateway Int - Greyhavens
Gateway Ext - Shire
Mirkwood
Gondolin
Imladris
```

Dedicated Servers

```
Aman
Beleriand
```

Work machine

```
Eressea
```

Guess who my favorite fantasy writer is?


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 8, 2009)

Nice. I also like the works of J. R. R. Tolkien. It's nice to see that I'm not alone .


----------



## CodeBlock (Aug 8, 2009)

Desktops: R-1, R-2, RD-3S
Servers: nix, cesium, FS01, TG-1
Laptop: R-Laptop
Netbook: R-Netbook
.... I win for most boring, yay me!


----------



## Brandybuck (Aug 9, 2009)

Mormegil said:
			
		

> Guess who my favorite fantasy writer is?



Terry Brooks?

<ducks/>


----------



## Mormegil (Aug 9, 2009)

Brandybucks and Tooks....


----------



## Brandybuck (Aug 9, 2009)

I also use Tokien names. Not elvish though, unless it's a name. My current system is radagast. Previous systems included brandybuck [sic], pippin, weathertop, scatha, and treebeard.


----------



## Voltar (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't really have a dead set naming scheme, I've used everything from video game character names, ancient gods and goddesses, and random words to completely nonsensical stuff, I've even left a system named 'amnesiac' because I couldn't think of anything at that time.


----------



## sim (Aug 27, 2009)

Aurora - Win XP laptop
Ultragreen - router/gateway
Area51 - FreeBSD home fileserver
Dreamland - network share
Cydonia - ASUS Eee-PC 901
Nostromo - FreeBSD home workstation
Element115 - HTC TyTN II pocket pc - [deprecated]
Xenomorph - Google G1
LV-426 - USB stick



sim


----------



## akripo (Aug 27, 2009)

I am using Greek ancient names for my systems: 
poseidon -> router/firewall/ids/ips/proxy [freebsd]
alexander -> remote desktop/jails/download server [freebsd]
aiolos -> file/tape server [freebsd]
hermes -> main desktop [OSX]
hercoules -> laptop [freebsd]


----------



## deranged (Aug 27, 2009)

server: insanitarium 
notebooks: paranoia and psykotik
router: cerebellum
palm tx: dementia

:e


----------



## anomie (Aug 27, 2009)

akripo said:
			
		

> I am using Greek ancient names for my systems



Nice names. I just rolled out a "hector" FreeBSD host a few days ago.


----------



## saxon3049 (Aug 28, 2009)

My home network:
AnkMorpok - My file server.
Vetinari - My main workstation.
NobbyNobbs - My laptop.
Ditrius - Fire wall.

My office:
FWall - firewall.
FreeNAS - Nas box.
WS1, WS2 etc work stations
Various other names in my office I used to name them all with a unique name from a diskworld Charichter like i did at home but i am selling the business and I want everything normal.


----------



## tobe (Aug 30, 2009)

My home server is called 'one' and my laptop 'pooky'.


----------



## sand_man (Aug 30, 2009)

I have 3.
Thor, Odin and Heimdal


----------



## Mormegil (Aug 30, 2009)

^^^ I named a script miolnir.sh once


----------



## fonz (Aug 31, 2009)

At my old university they had been using Greek mythological names (zeus (master server of course), hermes, athena, artemis, etc.) for a long time and later apparently metals and alloys (gold, silver, tungsten, etc.) were considered "cool".

Personally, I like to call firewalls names like hell, archeron, charon, cerberos, hades etc. For workstations, the TV series Charmed has been a source of inspiration (prue, piper, phoebe, paige, leo, etc.) but I've also had a machine called fishtank. The latter was a HP X-terminal on which xfishtank was run a lot :e Come to think of it, the huge but crappy monitor of that thing is probably beter filled with fish than with a cathode ray tube *nudge nudge wink wink say no more* :i

Alphons (just chipping in)

P.S. I've also named machines after high performance parachutes, e.g. extreme, velocity, vengeance, stiletto, katana, xaos, lightning, etc.


----------



## bejiita78 (Aug 3, 2011)

Bsdserv1 - dns and dhcp
media1 - mediatomb -> ps3 (at least attempting to)


----------



## UNIXgod (Aug 3, 2011)

HAL9000 - main server
BABELFISH - one I used in my early days to run samba for sharing with a pre osx mac client and pc running win2k
ZAPHOD - retired FreeBSD laptop
b0rg - mac mini
trillian - retired mac mini
h4x0r - b30tch - Funtoo GNU laptop

I never named my home router. It's default is dd-wrt for it's `uname -n`.


----------



## carlton_draught (Aug 3, 2011)

Mine are functional (ergo, boring). When I played games like civilization in my youth, I would name cities things like "ore", "wood", "fish" depending on what resources were nearby.


----------



## sossego (Aug 3, 2011)

Blackfoot
Dookie
Tima.Tiza
Peoples
HuHu
Piggers

I use the names and personality descriptions of our cats.


----------



## LateNiteTV (Aug 3, 2011)

laptop - detox
desktop - wormwood


----------



## jrm@ (Aug 3, 2011)

Our lab works in computational biology, so I named a few systems after three-letter amino acid codes like gly, phe and met.  The big boss likes Arthurian legend, so we've named a few after characters like: awarnach, auberon, guinevere, merlin and nyneve.  Awarnach supposedly means giant so that's what we named our cluster.  See http://awarnach.mathstat.dal.ca.

Fun topic.


----------



## da1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Have 4 gateway's named: mainserver, mainserver1, mainserver2 and mainserver3 all belonging to 1 customer (the clients are named nameserver*-OS-some_extra_data). @ work, we name the servers according to the service they provide, ex: smbsrv, project* (php projects - serving www here), nfssrv, panix (panic box a.k.a backup box - funny really), etc.

No gandalfs or hulk hogans or any other of the, what I believe to be, crap naming convention .


----------



## fonz (Aug 7, 2011)

da1 said:
			
		

> No gandalfs or hulk hogans or any other of the, what I believe to be, crap naming convention .


If you use DNS there's no reason why you can't have meaningful names *and* bring a bit of humor to the workplace at the same time; just use CNAME records.

Suppose for example that you have a big, powerful main server, a slower machine that's used only as a CVS server and a fruity, brightly-colored Apple box that acts as a web server. Then you could write something like

```
jeremyclarkson IN A 192.168.1.100
jamesmay       IN A 192.168.1.101
richardhammond IN A 192.168.1.102

mainserver IN CNAME jeremyclarkson
cvshost    IN CNAME jamesmay
www        IN CNAME richardhammond
```

One disadvantage that I see with your more conventional naming scheme is that you have to change the machine's hostname when its function changes. With the approach above, you only need to change a CNAME record in DNS.

Just my 2 (euro)cents,

Fonz


----------



## kpa (Aug 7, 2011)

I know a company that has an IBM server named 'black' with an alias name 'dehomag'. Talk about black humor :e


----------



## da1 (Aug 8, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> One disadvantage that I see with your more conventional naming scheme is that you have to change the machine's hostname when its function changes. With the approach above, you only need to change a CNAME record in DNS.
> 
> Just my 2 (euro)cents,
> 
> Fonz



True.


----------



## vermaden (Aug 8, 2011)

In the old days when I playes games in Windows and havent even knew Linux, not even mentioning BSDs, I have had about 40+ GB of various data on the 'D:' disk (music/videos/gamesaves/FAQs/docs/...) and one beatiful day the disk say 'good bye' and I have lost all that data, as the backup term was pretty distant at that time. After getting the new drive and recovering the 'rest' of the data from 'casual burn to DVD' i named the 'D:' drive NETHERIL ... http://forgottenrealms.wikia.com/wiki/Netheril

I also always named my home workstation 'savio', dunno remmember why really, then I got a laptop, so it got 'mavio' name (mobile savio), and some more time later I got the ThinkPad X300, so the name was 'xavio' by then


----------



## Crivens (Aug 9, 2011)

Now I use names from the Discworld, after a period where StarTrek was a good source of names.
The upcomming NAS which is to store backups and the family chronicals will be named after the librarian, the keeper of all (possible) books written. My current workstation holds a /home which I carry around for almost 15 years and several different systems - but it always followed these changes, sometimes in a tarball. Also, there are no games on that machine, nothing to distract me from working - which makes the timeless monk a good candidate for a name.


----------



## swa (Aug 9, 2011)

Wow, lots of creative names 
When I started experimenting with servers (jails, virtual and real) I just gave them all numbers like: server1, server2, server3 etc.
Only a few survived  and then I started giving names like their function.

The list is now like this
server2.<domain> - homeserver (FreeBSD 8.2)
server4.<domain> - dedicated server (FreeBSD 8.1)
server5.<domain> - jail www
cel2.<domain> - dedicated (celeron cpu) server (FreeBSD 8.1)
irc.<domain> - jail irc 
images.<domain> - jail www, images only
davical.<domain> - jail for calendar
smtp.<domain> - jail smtp
mx.<domain> - jail imap
webmail.<domain> - jail webmail

And non-servers just named after what they are.
macbook - 13" Macbook pro, (unexpectingly)
iMac - 27" iMac
laptop - 17" FreeBSD 8.1
eeepc - 9" openSUSE 11.4


----------



## GreekGoddess87 (Mar 21, 2013)

PC: Aquarius / Atlantis (current)
Netbook: Aries / Pleiade (current)
Laptop: Orion


----------



## zspider (Mar 22, 2013)

I usually name my computers after various vessels. Except for Windows, because I don't see anything special about it. 

Laptop: SS-America
Windows Laptop: goatdaddie-PC
Server: NR-1

T61p(retired): Reserve


----------



## throAU (Mar 22, 2013)

Mine used to be named after demons out of Diablo (for FreeBSD machines).

e.g.

diablo, baal, mephisto, duriel, etc.

Now?  Boring old names like:

ns1, mx1, proxy, etc.


As far as changing function goes... they're all VMs these days so I don't do that.  I'll clone or install a new VM and run one function per box, pretty much.


----------



## break19 (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm not exactly creative... so.. I have two computers in black cases.. one in a gray case.. I have blackbox, blackbeast (the more powerful of the two in black.. obviously), and graybeast (which is actually no longer alive...)


----------



## Grell (Mar 22, 2013)

BrickHouse, CrackerJack, and Blocky

Not really based on anything.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 22, 2013)

I'm building a new machine and in sticking with my theme it is called, futurist.


----------



## kpa (Mar 22, 2013)

My fileserver is called "whitezone". 

"The white zone is for loading and unloading only, if you have to load or if you have to unload, go to the white zone" (you'll love it, it's a way of life  )


----------



## nekoexmachina (Mar 22, 2013)

takino was my first desktop, and now it is domain name (takino.org) for all my PCs & such, and my vps is takino.org with some subdomains
All PCs after that were names of Azumanga Daioh characters
laptops are  mihama (netbook), manabi (older obsd-based kinda main laptop) and kaguya (new high-perf laptop);

Till I've bought Mihama I was naming everything after Azumanga, then just random jap-like names which came to mind.


----------



## Uniballer (Mar 22, 2013)

I've got some containers:

thimble, teaspoon, shotglass, halfpint, basket, bucket
barrel, firkin, rundlet, kilderkin, tierce, pin, hogshead, tun

And some plumbing parts:

manifold (stacked switches)
tee
checkvalve


----------



## sossego (Mar 23, 2013)

This one is called "keeples."
The one I am fixing for a friend is called "mixing-box."
For the former, it is because I enjoy being silly.
For the latter, it is because the machine will be used for DJ'ing, mixing, recording, and other audio/studio applications.


----------



## larryvc (Mar 23, 2013)

Rampage is my desktop PC.  Huey, Dewey, and Louie are my servers.


----------



## TiberiusDuval (Mar 25, 2013)

danger@ said:
			
		

> gandalf - I like that one :-D



I also use Gandalf for my desktop PC, laptop running Linux is named Legolas.


----------



## GreekGoddess87 (Mar 26, 2013)

pc: Apollo
nettop: Sirius
laptop: Phoenix


----------



## spanglefox (Mar 27, 2013)

At work our Windows servers are named much named after the services they provide. Imaginatively titled "Server" is the basic network server for NAT, AD etc. Hopefully this will soon be depreciated; then we have "Irisserver" which supports a programme suite called Iris and provides MS SQL Server. Finally our terminal server is called "ts". Our users are not at all technically minded and struggle with computers not named after the services they provide!

My personal devices I always name after Hollywood actresses or nice girls I know. Cameron, Marilyn, Sophie as they appear to have "personalities".

Other servers that I have come across in my time included Sesame Street characters. Bigbird, Elmo, etc. I did like Hispanic named servers too like Rodriguez, Lorenzo, etc.


----------



## roddierod (Mar 27, 2013)

spanglefox said:
			
		

> My personal devices I always name after Hollywood actresses or nice girls I know. Cameron, Marilyn, Sophie as they appear to have "personalities".
> 
> Other servers that I have come across in my time included Sesame Street characters. Bigbird, Elmo, etc. I did like Hispanic named servers too like Rodriguez, Lorenzo, etc.



This reminds me, where I work we had a cluster of 3 OpenVMS Digital Alpha servers named Moe, Larry and Curly...of course this was some time ago


----------



## spanglefox (Mar 27, 2013)

Did make you chuckle when you heard someone saying, "What is Elmo doing now?" When someone had managed to wipe their own data!

I do like the three stooges! Wonder if any Marx Bros. servers are out there? Has to be!


----------



## kpa (Mar 27, 2013)

In my previous work the servers and workstations were all named after writers. My workstation was named "Asimov".

The main Linux server was called "Stoker".


----------



## _martin (Mar 27, 2013)

Heh, good topic. Sometimes it takes me more time to figure out a good name than installation alone ;-) 
At work, naming is very conventional and strict:  two letters for a location (usually the town, not a country), three letters for a usage and a number made out of a DC location, year installed followed by an instance #. 

In my LAB I've vanilla cause it was the first Itanium I bought. Then some other ones which were named by the cartoon characters (Looney tunes, Shrek and some SK/CZ ones). 

I name sun servers with the sun in their name. One OpenIndiana is named adam (abbreviation for _advanced disk array management_ ;-)). 

Non-personal virtual machines usually carry abbreviated OS type (sun, w2k3, lx, fbsd, obsd) with a preffix of a virtual technology. In my setup vb for VirtualBox and vm for VMware. So I have vblx01, vmsun01, .. 

I've a FreeBSD in virtual machine I like a lot (I do use Windows7 as a desktop) called foxi - sexi FreeBSD 

And my very main personal FreeBSD server in datacenter is called /translated to English and added space here/ three squirrels.


----------



## YouriBSD (Apr 6, 2013)

I use Bender, Flexo and Fender and Fry for my old pentium.


----------



## xeube (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm a fan of Capcom's Mega Man. Consequently, I use the names of characters or robotmasters from those games:

Server 1: dr.light
Server 2: dr.wily
Laptop 1: protoman
Laptop 2: megaman
Computer for backup: shadowman


----------



## jozze (Apr 15, 2013)

Cool topic 

Until I've read this thread, I never thought of devising such a naming "template", and my current desktop's name quite sucks -- sless. I don't even know why I put it there.

My previous names were blacklight (laptop) and graylight (desktop).

However, now that you've inspired me, I'll probably change my desktop's name to something related to Lovecraft's work.


----------



## rghq (Apr 15, 2013)

Greek mythology here (192.168.10.x subnet)

achill - .1
agamemnon - .2
aphrodite - .3
apollon - .4
ares - .5
artemis - .6
asklepios - .7
athene - .8
atlas - .9
deimos - .10
demeter - .11

And a tagged LAN / WiFi for guests - there names of Egyptian gods

and finally 3 rootie's

zeus
uranos
themis


----------



## ishpeck (Apr 18, 2013)

Was using _SoulCalibur_:
 mitsurugi, sophitia, zasalamel, taki, talim, cassandra, astaroth, raphael, yoshimitsu, cervantes

Kinda recently, started shifting to _Avatar: The Last Airbender_:
 roku, katara, suki, zuko, kiyoshi


So my house currently has a mixture of the two themes.


----------



## Saija (Apr 18, 2013)

I always have had one PC on my house, its name is always "Hal-9000", I just name my work PC the same.

And just to made some good laughs: this post about naming conventions on slashdot


----------



## Vovas (Apr 19, 2013)

My FreeBSD box name is *beast*


----------



## ShelLuser (Apr 20, 2013)

Cool stuff.  Yeah, the naming part is often the hardest, especially if you can be sure that the name will also be something which certain customers might get to see at certain occasions.

Or what to think about my current dilemma: when you're moving your virtual server park away from one environment to the other, in my case also switching operating systems (from Linux CentOS 6.x to FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE), which brings the puzzle of "_To rename, or not to rename.._".

Alas, my current Internet servers: "smtp, caspar, melchior, balthasar, ikari, zefiris, ibuki".
2 in-house (Windows) servers: "magi & macron".

And so the problem is what and how to name the new server park which I'm building.

Oh; bonus points for the one who can spot the overall theme which is applied to my naming scheme


----------



## beryl_ellis (Apr 20, 2013)

Funnily enough, I am just in the process of building two boxes and one will be called "BEAST" - It will be used at home as a CAD workstation. Beast will be running Windows, unfortunately, but the other box will be running FreeBSD and will be called "HEFFALUMP" which is the same name as its predecessor and the predecessor before that.

At home, my computers are mostly named after children's characters from Winnie the Pooh. So we also have:

POOH     - My laptop
PIGLET   - My wife's laptop
EEYORE_1 - My 9 year old daughter's Asus EEEPC
EEYORE_2 - My 7 year old daughter's Asus EEEPC
TIGGER   - An Apple workstation mostly used for making music

At work I used to support a large number of customers and for a long time we were given relatively free rein to name machines whatever we chose. That is until a customer complained that we had named their workstations:

DOPEY
GRUMPY
SNEEZY
DOC
BASHFUL
SLEEPY
HAPPY
SNOW_WHITE

I think it was the user who logged into DOPEY who complained. Nowadays, there is a rule that devices have to have a boring (and hard to remember) string like "CAD1603"

We once had a problem when the IP address was changed on SNOW_WHITE in the host files of some other machines but not others. We got bizarre helpdesk calls from users. You can guess the sort of thing and that it was quite tricky to diagnose at first. The fix became known as the "Snow White Solution".

Even now, similar problems are referred to as "Snow White Problems". Despite that fact that all machines have "sensible" names for at least 6 years.

Also my printers at home have always been named after poets (mono printers) and artists (colour printers). Currenty we have:

WORDSWORTH - An ancient HP4+
PICASSO    - A colour inkjet


----------



## Anoniem (Apr 21, 2013)

Username: Ironman
Machinename: Ironmachine


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice thread!
I had a colleague that named the machines after their importance, like _mainserver_, _firewall_, _backup_ and so on...it was a way to easy the way for hackers to concentrate on the right machine to own!

I've never worked in an environment with more machines than the dwoarf, and quite frnakly I hate those environments where machines are numbered, like _ux001_, _ux002_ and so on.


----------



## half_duplex (Apr 23, 2013)

Mine are all named after angels and demons from Diablo.  So far I have:

Diablo > file server
Inarius > workstation
Itherael > old thinkpad/test machine

And on the weekend I'll be adding Tyrael.

I see I'm not the only one that has used this naming theme


----------



## fonz (Apr 28, 2013)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> quite frnakly [sic] I hate those environments where machines are numbered, like _ux001_, _ux002_ and so on.


I can imagine one does this for rooms that contain several machines, e.g. a student computer lab. If there is any sort of logic behind the nomenclature it tells you where the machine is, which can be helpful for troubleshooting by helpdesks or system administration. But otherwise, I agree


----------



## fluca1978 (Apr 29, 2013)

fonz said:
			
		

> I can imagine one does this for rooms that contain several machines, e.g. a student computer lab. If there is any sort of logic behind the nomenclature it tells you where the machine is, which can be helpful for troubleshooting by helpdesks or system administration. But otherwise, I agree



Of course for some _anonymous_ labs, like university ones, it is ok. I had a colleague that named the workstations after the telephone name of the desk, and so he did for the usernames of the workstation. Therefore you ended up with an username _489_ after the phone number _xxx489_ and that logged into a workstation named _w489_. The major problem was that people get moved around offices, so they changed quite often their phone number and you had to reconfigure everything...not really smart! But the reason was that knowing the phone number you can access username and workstation name and even where the computer was. Quite frankly, I found making a diagram of the network and naming machines for their purposes and username after their users much more satisfactory and not hard to maintan.


----------



## fonz (Apr 29, 2013)

fluca1978 said:
			
		

> I had a colleague that named the workstations after the telephone name of the desk, and so he did for the usernames of the workstation. Therefore you ended up with an username _489_ after the phone number _xxx489_ and that logged into a workstation named _w489_.


Yikes :O


----------



## lubnet (Apr 29, 2013)

I use Greek mythology names. The name of the god, his children and grandchildren recursively. :e Starting from the oldest children. Then lineal descendants according to age - all male and female offspring..

Thanks to this fact, I am able to administer thousand of FreeBSD servers


----------



## zspider (Apr 30, 2013)

Set up a relic with FreeBSD for testing things I don't want to subject my working system to, without understanding them first, ie ZFS.

Named it Sturgis-850C, after a missile silo in Sturgis, South Dakoka. The same place I embarked on an epic motorcycle quest to in Road to Sturgis.


----------



## pacija (May 14, 2013)

After I started to be responsible for more than 50 servers and 800 client computers in a group company I started to follow naming convention which consists of 10 letters and 3 digits, for example:

RSBGKOMSRV046

Where:

First 2 letters represent the country (RS - Serbia)
Next 2 letters represent the city or place (BG - Belgrade)
Next 3 letters represent abbreviated company name
Last 3 letters represent abbreviated OS type and machine type (SRV or NIX for servers and DTP or NTB for Windows workstations, HYP for hypervisors etc.)
Finally, 3 digits are given incrementally

This way I can easily get a lot of information just from LDAP queries about names, e.g.:

How many windows notebooks are there in Belgrade?
How many computers in total has company X?

Of course, those machines are given as much DNS aliases as we need, like "proxy" or "mx4" or "terminal7" etc., so people do not need to remember cryptic names.

Now, as for my own servers and workstations, I use names from books, movies and games so at the moment I have:

kaa - named after the python from The Jungle Book (I mean book, not cartoon)
tazar - my server named after one of greatest beastmasters from Heroes of Might and Magic III
mephala - my desktop named after one of greatest rangers in Heroes of Might and Magic III


----------



## mveety (May 15, 2013)

My desktop is as-laptop (Freebsd FreeBSD 9.1), laptop is blackfox (Mac OS X), fileserver is night (OpenIndiana), and my work server is alpha (MicroVAX running OpenVMS 7.3).


----------



## Junkie (May 15, 2013)

Two test samba DC are daemon and angel. Win2k8 DC is evil. ï¿½e


----------



## blixto (Jul 15, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> I use names taken from the book Neuromancer



THIS is pretty decent!


----------

